# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  xin phần mềm photoshop

## truongtuongtu

chào các bạn chúc một ngày tốt lành ,có bạn lào có phần mềm photoshop cs2 bẻ khóa không cho mình với mình chỉ có bản dùng thử 30 ngày chán quá cám ơn trước nhé

----------


## hongquang014

vô kho đồ họa mà hỏi chắc chắn có keygen cho pts
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
suýt quên url là http://khodohoa.com

----------


## tungbvit

của pác đây: http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=38889 cái này cs4 nhé!

----------


## guitarandien

của bạn nè, mình cũng đã tìm crack như bạn trc kia, hic
cs4 máy mình chạy yếu quá nên dùng cái cs2 này là ổn rùi



> **hướng dẫn crack photoshop 9.0:
> đầu tiên các bạn download crack photoshop 9.0 tại đây
> khi dùng key các phần mềm diệt virus sẽ báo phát hiện virus nhưng ko sao cả các bạn cứ cho keygen tiếp tục hoạt động vì bản thân keygen cũng là 1 loại virus (hack) nó sẽ ko ảnh hưởng gì đến máy của các bạn.
> trước khi làm bạn phải chú ý 1 điều là trong suốt quá trình cài đặt thì bạn không được tắt cái keygen đi đâu nhá, nếu mà bạn lỡ tay tắt đi thì phải làm lại từ đầu đó.
> đầu tiên, bạn chạy file setup, khi nó hiện ra bảng như dưới đây thì bạn chọn *install 30-day trial version*
> 
> sau đó bạn cứ cài đặt như bình thường. đến lúc này, bạn click vào biểu tượng photoshop cs2 ở ngoài desktop, nếu không có thì bạn làm theo như hình ảnh dưới đây:
> ảnh dưới đây đã được chỉnh sửa kích cỡ. hãy click vào đây để xem toàn bộ ảnh. ảnh gốc có kích thước 720x287.
> khi bạn mở chương trình, nó sẽ hiện ra 1 bảng như hình:
> ...

----------

